# Leistungsberechnung Schaltschrank und Typenschild



## Michelinho (15 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

wie berechnet man die max. Anschlussleistung eines Schaltschrankes mit einem Netzteil Eingang: 230VAC und Ausgang: 24VDC 5A,
nehme ich da die Formel P=U*I*cos phi (was ist in dem Fall cos phi).
Ist eigentlich egal, was das Netzteil an Bauteilen versorgt.
Auf dem Netzteil steht Eingangsstrom bei 230 VDC = 0,63A. Brauche ich den Wert???

Muss ein Typenschild unbedingt auf dem Schaltschrank angebracht werden???
Wo lassen sich solche Typenschilder drucken???


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2012)

mal sprichst du von AC, mal von DC... schonmal verwirrend.

Die max. Anschlussleistung errechnest du mit den gängigen Formeln für die Leistung. Du addierst einfach die einzelnen Leistungen deiner Verbraucher zur max. Anschlussleistung, und gibst ein wenig Reserve. Kommst du z.B. Auf 5,342kW gibst du halt 5,5kW oder 6kW an!

Solch ein Typenschild hat noch andere Anforderungen als die max. Anschlussleistung! 
Zum Beispiel sind diese so auszuführen, dass sie fest mit den Schaltschrank verbunden sind. Papier ist
hier ein nicht so gutes Material. Typenschilder werden nicht umsonst zu 99% in Metall graviert!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Leistung nur von deinen Netzteil abhängt, wird erstmal die Primäre Leistung genommen,
da das Netzteil Verluste hat. Dann musst du abschätzen wieviel überhaupt sekundär genutzt wird,
der Nennstrom von 0,63A wird nur fließen wenn Sekundär volle Leistung abverlangt wird. 

Wenn du nur den Schaltschrank lieferst gehört auch ein Typenschild darauf. Drucken kannst du das
selber, bei vorhandenen Equipment oder du gehst zu einen  Siebdrucker.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2012)

Marcel, ich gebe immer KVA an


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2012)

Da gebe ich dir recht... es ist noch zu Früh... Der Beitrag war halt mehr Schein-Leistung als Wirkleistung ...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Michelinho (15 Dezember 2012)

@Matze001: Ich meinte auf dem Datenblatt steht 230VAC = 0,63A. Fehler von mir

@rostiger Nagel: Ja, in meinem Schaltschrank befindet sich nur ein Netzteil, dass verschiedene Verbraucher speist. Nehmen wir an, dass das Netzteil voll ausgelastet ist (5A), nehme ich als Nennstrom dann die 0,63 A und multipliziere ich die mit 230V?
Auf dem Netzteil steht keine Leistungsangabe.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

230V x 0,63A --> ich würde 150VA auf´s Typenschild schreiben


MfG


----------

